# Oatmeal Ale-Not Stout



## Hi In The Pines (Oct 12, 2005)

Does anyone know of a kit or a recipe (extract) for an Oatmeal Ale?? I dont want a stout or dark bitter beer. Something like a pale ale or amber, with the oatmeal flavor. Is there such a thing??


----------



## OldWino1 (Jan 13, 2006)

I just stumbled in here and havent made beer but i did see an article from doctors MD's from sweden Medicinal beer beer made with oats with the other stuff can lower colestral. WOW you oatmeal ale will be a double good for you good luck on the receipe and kit.


----------

